
SXSW cancels panels on harrassment in gaming following harrassment - anigbrowl
http://www.billboard.com/articles/events/sxsw/6745021/sxsw-cancels-two-panels-gamer-harassment
======
noxToken
In addition to it just sounding weird to my ears, this is why I'll never refer
to myself as a gamer.

Hobby communities usually do not have any news presence, because the default
behavior is, "${Hobbists} are doing their own thing without bothering anyone."
Major news coverage occurs when something negative happens e.g. Gamergate, and
the only way for a hobby community to recover in the eyes of the public is for
those directly responsible to get their comeuppance. Therein lies the issue:
it's a gaggle of immature brats acting out via the internet.

Now people who play games regularly or are at least interested in a specific
game (say Street Fighter or Smash) have to put up with stuff like this. The
only thing you ever read in news is something about Gamergate or Grand Theft
Auto causing mass shooting. The games themselves were causing unjustified
negative coverage to begin with. Now the participants are fueling the fire.

------
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=SXSW%20cancels&sort=byDate&dat...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=SXSW%20cancels&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&prefix&page=0)

